
The Coder and the Dictator - veza
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/20/technology/venezuela-petro-cryptocurrency.html
======
notlukesky
Funny how NYTimes calls the elected leader - despised by Trump et al - as a
dictator.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_Venezuelan_presidential_e...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_Venezuelan_presidential_election)

And how when there was a coup in Bolivia they said Morales resigned:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Bolivian_political_crisis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Bolivian_political_crisis)

At least on foreign policy regime change Trump and the NYTimes are on the same
page.

